# Pocket predator scorpion Red



## mortarcr (Apr 22, 2017)

I recently bought a shiny scorpion and scrubbed it lightly with a scotchbrite. the scorpion is less shiny now than it used to be and i liked how it turned out. kindly hover the picture for the description.

i also included a candy bottle for color comparison.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

one of my fav frames.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One of my favorites .

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## mortarcr (Apr 22, 2017)

i like the hold of it than the plastic chinese ott's that i had bought.

the scorpion weight is evenly distributed when you try to balance it.

PocketPredator Daranda said "You are measuring across but we measure the hand size from the tip of the middle finger to the first crease of the wrist. The Scorpion is optimal for 7" or larger." Mine is 7 1/4- 7 1/2 fits nice. so yeah i really like it


----------



## mortarcr (Apr 22, 2017)

hi i put two dots on the fork of my slingshot in the middle and notice its not anymore flying up or down.i can shoot at 20feet now not always though. i just exagerated the twist to show the dots for reference if it is parallel or in an angle.

i also filed a little part of my slingshot since my its hurting my joint. i do not know if its the way i hold the slingshot or the little bump spot where my joint on the thumb sitting is the problem.i just filed it anyway and now guys do you have any idea how do i make the filed part somewhat smooth and shiny again? i have a rotary tool here like the dremel and sandpapers, i just dont know how to proper way it should be done.

i also put electrical tape on the contours to prevent it from having scratches.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

*mortarcr* I am not necessarily recommending this:

I know from experience that this type of material will smoothen out nicely when flashed with a clean flame - I have one of those little butane torches *(fueled by a regular lighter) *that gives off a nice clean blue flame. I guess a regular cigarette lighter will work just as well. You will actually see the material getting smooth as you pass the flame over it.

Cheers!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Just sand it down to 1000 grit.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice looking frame Welcome to the Forum


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

skropi said:


> Just sand it down to 1000 grit.


If you choose to go with *skropi's *suggestion, you may want to do "wet sanding". This method works good on soft water-resistant materials ... of course you will need water-proof sandpaper.


----------



## mortarcr (Apr 22, 2017)

Its my first time to use this sandpaper method and it works.Sand less if you can since you can sand again later if it does not fit to your liking.
360-removed the filemarks
1000-lightly oxized look and is smooth
1500-blended with the color and is alot smoother.

woodbark i went with the sandpaper like skropi told and with your advice adding water. I think it gives me more control since the area is tight to work on. I had a bad experience on the first chinese slingshot when i modified it using an ordinary lighter.
It is somewhat thick like this one and after heating it wrinkled after cooling.I guess went too much heat on the chinese slingshot, the outside cool first and inside last.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

*mortarcr* I'd say you made the right decision to use the sandpaper.... your slingshot looks great....... I would hate for you to end up with a lump of plastic after experimenting with the flame.

Just a bit of advice : When using the flame method, your piece should never get hot to the point of the heat penetrating beyond the surface. The flame must pass quickly over the surface. If the surface scratches are too deep, the flame method should not be used .... it is only for cleaning up a fuzzy dull surface.

Cheers and a Happy New Year to You and Yours' !


----------



## mortarcr (Apr 22, 2017)

hi there again. i decided to try and use sandpaper and a rotary tool on my slingshot and took some picture of it to share.
i used a rotary tool i do not know what number grit it is and dig deep scratches so i used 100 150 220 360 1000 1500 2000 and white polishing pad the white circle thing(please correct me if i called that wrong)

rotary tool sandpaper is so aggressive that it will leave deep scratches so be careful.
used dry 100 150 220 sandpaper to remove those deep scratches.
360 1000 1500 2000 wet sandpaper with dish soap.
lastly buffed with that white pad from my rotary tool.

i only used few passes and in only one direction from 100 - 360 just to get those scratches even.
on 1000-2000 took me some time since i wash the slingshot with water to see if the area i am sanding is evenly sanded.
after i like how it looked on 2000 i decided to try using the white polishing pad and ran the tool on low, polishing the entire area i had sanded.

i hope this would help everyone who would like to try sanding there slingshot or had scratches on them.

note that if you try to sand an area it will come close to you or become uneven when hold since you are shaving some part of it.just take time which part you would like to modify.


----------



## Sticks-n-stones (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice sand job. Scorpion is one of my favorites!


----------



## BenzoShooter (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi, OP. I have a question. Have you ever thought about Aiming at Slingshot? Is it possible to attach a scope, mb such as optic? I just acquired a new optic scope accessory. And I have one big slighshot, so this question is valuable for me. If I attached him, can I calibrate it as well?


----------

